# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  addition d'un integer et d'un std_logic_vector

## binome-x

Bonjour,
je voudrais additionner un integer A  un std_logic_vector B pour obtenir un integer C et tout a en utilisant seulement ce prambule :


```

```

C'est possible ? Comment ?
Merci.

----------


## mith06

oui c'est possible:


```

```

Attention on fait l'hypothse ici que:
si B est sign alors il a une taille  infrieur ou gal  32 bits
si B est non sign alors il a une taille  infrieur ou gal  31 bits

@+

----------


## binome-x

Merci, c'est parfait.

----------

